# A standing invitation



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2011)

So... many of you who know me know how obsessed i am with sharpening stones (knives too, but the stones have been getting out of control lately  )... now that we have the shop set up, i would like to issue this standing offer. For any of you who are in LA or are visiting LA, if you stop by the shop one day when we are open, most of my stone collection is there and open for people to try out (i even have a tester knife around to sharpen if you dont want to bring your own)... some of these are stones i sell, but many are not (i do have one of each stone i sell ready for use though). So, if any of you guys want to come by and check out some stones (or just be knife-dorks for a bit), stop by and say hi.






(btw... the stones pictured here are not even close to all of the stones i've got kicking around)

-Jon


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 3, 2011)

How's the birthday present?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2011)

still haven't used it yet...maybe tomorrow


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 3, 2011)

OT-Jon and Sarah's store is just quick walk for Albert Kinney. This a great street w/ funky/hip shops perfect for people watching. I don't know if it's a regular thing on Fridays but there were at least 25 gourmet roach coaches out lining the street. I'd come back up to hang out just for dinner there.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 3, 2011)

Abbot Kinney


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 3, 2011)

Jon, that is a fantastic feature for your store. If I'm out in CA, I will drive out of my way to visit your shop.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 3, 2011)

if only i lived around LA...
i think my wife would get jealous of the store honestly...maybe its a good thing.

i hope someday i can visit though


----------

